# Tivo Desktop suggestions



## kamacozzi (Apr 27, 2003)

It would be nice if the Tivo desktop software had a fast forward and rewind control. Also would be nice if programs that have been moved to the desktop software could be deleted from the tivo.


----------



## kamacozzi (Apr 27, 2003)

just reread this, and realized that I did not say it very well 

I would like to be able to delete the shows that are saved on the computer, from the Tivo..In other words, when viewing the desktop software from the TV (Tivo) include an option to delete it from the computer.


----------



## cwhogan (Oct 5, 2003)

To piggie back off that thought, I would also like to see them allow deletes on my other Tivo... When I I transfer a show from one Tivo to another I have to go back to the remote Tivo to delete that show... It's annoying.


----------

